
Why is India obsessed with crimes committed by software engineers? - Mz
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-02-15/maniac-killers-of-the-bangalore-it-department
======
lefstathiou
Likely for the same reason America is obsessed with crimes committed by anyone
on Wall Street. They are a small but elite status in their economy which makes
them a convenient target to get people riled up with the aim to generate
clicks and ship newspapers.

~~~
Bartweiss
This is an interesting theory, but I'm not sure it fits with the tone of the
thing.

America's narrative about Wall Street is hedonism, excess, and
unaccountability. This is about violent murder and other atrocities - it's not
about elite perversions but individual acts of derangement. It feels more like
serial killer journalism than narrative-building about elite behaviors

I suppose that doesn't invalidate your point though - it can still be about
driving anger with an elite group even if its not about "the way the rich
people live".

------
burntrelish1273
One wonders both what motivations and possible evolution bases# there are for
both corporate and social media respectively to shape, amplify and reinforce
moral panic memes like "terrorists posing as immigrants," "software
criminals," "evil corporation [when portrayed as a monolithic, malevolent
being]," InfoWars conspiracy theories, etc.

Brainstorming quickly: there's obviously profit-motive (in for-profit media:
clicks), agenda (where not minimized by editorial review), influence brownie-
points (ie likes, shares, other metrics), envy of unattainable status (ie
lottery winners, high-paid engineers, caste, etc.), in-group values-
reinforcement tribalism (ie hating on changes) and ongoing infatuation with
topics that don't have a conclusive resolution (ie MH370, etc.). But what are
some other motivations?

(#All your "basis" (plural) are belong...)

EDIT: There's also spinning up unsubstantiated tall-tales to reinforce
prejudices. Gotta love social Darwinian pressures to eliminate potential
"rivals" / competition for "limited" resources.

------
Bartweiss
This feels interestingly similar to Japan's focus on otaku crimes.

I'm not sure I can think of an obvious US equivalent - there's finance crime,
but it lacks the overwhelming "not like the rest of us" sentiment and
luridness. Maybe our focus on serial killings and disappearances?

edit: Oh, it was right there in the article but didn't register. "Florida
man."

~~~
quicratoric_28
US equivalent would be when some people say "Immigrants took our jobs"
"Immigrants are destroying our culture" "Immigrants are the cause of violence,
in a once peaceful place"

Bangalore has become Xenophobic about people from other states. They blame the
'non-Kannada' speaking outsiders for all the problems. And the boom in the IT
industry in Bangalore attracted people from all over the country. That is why
'Techie' with respect to this article has a negative connotation. They don't
dislike the 'Kannadiga' (local/native)'Techie', they just dislike all the
outsider 'Techies', the 'Non-Kannadigas'.

All the problems they face are due to the incompetent and corrupt government.
And yet majority of them don't do their most important duty as a citizen, they
don't vote.

People are trying to become more aware and contribute and participate in State
government and local government, but it will take time and even then we may
never be able to restore Bangalore to its former glory.

------
happy-go-lucky
For sanity's sake, I would stay away from such yellow press.

